# new tips for bad days



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

here are a few more coping strategies for bad days.everyone will have them,even people who are recovered must remind themselves to reframe their attitude

1dont give a damn about it.
just that,but in a good way.(dont go on spending or gambling binges,drink etc.)living one day at a time may seem hand to mouth sometimes,but to do it with the right attitude will help enormously.anticipatory angst and worry are enemies people shouldnt have to cope with.hypochondria,pension funds,lack of direction in life.all useless if allowed to dominate the here and now

2find comfort in being lazy.the abbility to do nothing for an evening watching tv or something like that is a gr8 distraction from problems.dont turn on yourself for having a go slow day.no need for it at all.

3list a few simple tasks to do on a go slow day,and do them at a nice pace,without desperation.

4list childhood passtimes and hobbies.see which ones create even a tiny spark.then addopt the passtime again.who knows,even create a career around it.

5have a good friend you can call on,phone,talk to for the bad days,and good days of course.moping about alone is a horrible way to spend a day when you are down

6find a role model,preferably an older person who has lived a full and happy life and is enjoying retirement.see what he/she has done/is doing and try and do similar things(without being a parrot).good company and healthy role models are vital for improving yourself.DONT go buying books on tycoons and how to be one.these guys are all overly ambitious and more miserable than you can imagine

7diet,suppliments,exercise.even a walk on a bad day will lift your spirits.dont fall into the all or nothing trap of beating world records in swimmingpools.a recipie for quitting.sitting in a sauna for 20 minutes is good to do somedays without exercising.lowering your workrate in the gym is a good thing to do now and again.

8find ways of expressing yourself.art,writing,music etc etc.a punch bag could be a good investment as well.expressing emotions is vital.if you have a prob with someone,tell them.dont be a doormat either.self esteem can be rebuilt,very slowly.

9avoid all or nothing deadlines.'this year has to be a good one for me or......'
the most dangerous way of thinking with depressive issues.by nature,humans eventually will make mistakes and faulter.when this happens,you must be willing to accept this rather than collapse and throw in your hand.

10the unthinkable,taking life.must be seperated from feeling bad and viewed as a pathetic enemy,not as a dreadful solution.people may read about mental illness and high stats concerning suicide,but all you have to do is remind yourself that your free will does exsist and another persons terrible judgement and choice does not set a precedent for you.this is very important to remember.

11find meaning and a higher value system to life.pray,meditate,take up gardening,support a worthy enviornmental or humanitarian cause.try and train your mind to see the positive in things rather than the negative

12write out and use affirmations.

13Laugh,laugh and laugh.find humor in things

14drive a car.this is a gr8 way of engaging responsibility and distracting your mind away from bad issues.

15meds.i dont use them but they have helped many on this site.find your right medicine and dosage.

16.keep a diary.find out what lifts your mood and adopt this action.golf works for me.it is a gr8 exercise and focuses the mind.

17avoid these things at all costs.binge drinking,drugs,excessive caffeine.
i dont go to nightclubs any more,i used to go into a sort of trance in them and never really enjoyed them.find your triggers and avoid them.

18dont be envious of others.you have the resources within you to have a happy and productive life.

19.never give up hope.no matter what.keep researching,looking,distracting,accepting,whatever works.gradual improvement is the name of the game.freudian techniques are good,but he isnt right about everything.personally,i had a good upbringing and what happened me has nothing to do with blaming parents for my dp/dr.cbt is good,and should be addapted by most if not all on this site.for others,neurological research may be the way out but i suspect the best way is combining freudian techniques with cbt.

20be addaptable.if you are a fan of freud and his way has helped you,and you happen to read something that contradicts his ideas,dont worry.who cares as long as you feel better in yourself whether thru prayer or pills.you will get no solace from philosophy.a lot of philosophy is crap,and ignorance is very definitely bliss in this respect.

21.dont be a boaring cynic.if you are and you find yourself dragging down noble iadeas and actions,stop doing this and start the habbit of seeing the good in all things.usurping and sabotage tactics are for people who have given up and want company at the bottom of the ladder,where at least you cant fall.stop shaking the ladder on others and start climbing!!!

well,thats all i can thin of,except the last major piece of advice..BE ACTIVE.put these tactics to work.dont read about a country or watch a sport.partake in life.ive a feeliong that lots of people on this site including myself procastinate,put things off.start 2day a new life.i dont procastinate as much any more but i do look over my shoulder from time to time for old times sake.

its my birthday today so i decided to start it with something positive like this.if anyone has any other strategies they want to add,do so.i like reading them,they are a reminder of what to do when you start to paint yourself into a corner with dark thoughts.bon voyage you guys!!


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Great post! I think if people incluiding me follow this just in some of the points you mentioned, it will definitely help them to live through the bad days. And happy birthday


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

Excellent post! This is incredibly useful for me - I used to try to push myself and get depressed whenever DP got the better of me...which explains why I'm always so tense.

I really should learn to take things easy :roll:

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

tanx thats some good advice


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

And dont forget to clear your bowels regulary.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Alot of great advice.


----------



## Harleystreet (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice tips

Harely Street Psychotherapist


----------



## ChrisT_T (Mar 21, 2010)

Just wanted to add one last thing!

Close your eyes, lay down, and just breath. Just shut everything out and focus on yourself for a bit and when your ready, open your eye's and resume your life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing such a useful information. It is very helpful and interesting for every one. I definitely respect you're knowledge and wisdom about tips for bad days. you give every information in deep detail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

It is really interesting information for me. I am searching this type of information from last 2 days but i can not find it. At last now i satisfied with your information. It is new information for me. I like to collect new information, i like to increase my general knowledge and your information is really increase my knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Well,Happiness is a key to good health and longevity. Spent instant mood can help the days when everything seems to go wrong and turn a bad day into a good one.Happy memories arising view photos of past family, pets, vacations and other events must put a smile on his face. Even just thinking back about the happy events or flick through a newspaper happiness, it will be easier to fit into a more positive frame of mind.


----------

